# Estates at Kings Creek Plantation



## Miss Marty (Nov 22, 2009)

The Estates consists of 52 structures weaving around a private swimming pool for Estates owners and guests on the westen side of the property to the left of the guard/gatehouse.

The Four Bedroom homes feature decor and details expected in deluxe indoor living, with multiple decks. The kitchens featuring granite countertops and top grade appliances, fireplaces, beautiful tile and plush carpet and washer and dryer. Large whirlpool tubs adorn each Master Bedroom Suite and the whole house features 3 masters! 
There is a standard fourth bedroom with private baths and double closets. 

Does anyone know if the mattresses and pillows are plush and soft and 
do they offer comforters with duvet covers or regular style bedspreads.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 13, 2009)

*The Estates -  Phone 757-221-6760*

If any one is in the area and would like to stop by e-mail or call me.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 16, 2009)

*This is our first stay at The Estates @ Kings Creek Plantation*

*
Saturday, December 12, 2009*

Arrived in Williamsburg, Virginia - After a six hour drive from Maryland
Checked in around 4PM - Friendly Staff - Check in was fast and easy 

Staying in a Four (4) Bedroom Estate KCP House  which consists of:
(A) Two Bedroom unit, (B) One Bedroom unit, (C) One Bedroom unit.

The Interior is painted soft light yellow with white semi gloss trim.
The Carpet is a solid brown and the floor & bathroom tiles are tan.
The Exterior of our house is a Light Beige/Tan color like the model.

After we unpacked, we drove over to the new Quarterpath Crossing 
Shopping Center a few miles away just off Route 199 near Kings Mill.
We had a sub at the Subway Restaurant and then went next door
to the brand new Harris Teeters Store for sodas and groceries, etc.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 19, 2009)

*The Estates at Kings Creek Plantation*

*
Outdoor Grills*

We had a Gas Grill beside our house (103)
For those who enjoy grilling,  gas grills are 
located throughout the property for your use.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 19, 2009)

*Kings Creek Plantation  Recreation*

*
Amenities *

Owners and Resort Guests who exhange into The Estates at Kings Creek Plantation also have use of the KCP Aquatic Center and Fitness Center.

Indoor Pool

Steam Room
Sauna
Lockers
Showers 
Hot Tub 

Fitness Center

Computers
Internet

The Aquatic Center is located behind the Kings Creek Plantation
Lobby (Check-In Area) and general store (Computers/Internet)
and is located about midway thru the resort on Tranquility Drive.

Looks like KCP has plans to build an outdoor pool in The Estates
area up near the model home and across from where we stayed.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 19, 2009)

*Chinese Carry Out near Kings Creek Plantaion*

Sunday it rained - so instead of going out to a restaurant
We went over by the Food Lion & ordered our dinner from:

Hong Kong Chinese Food 
Merrimac Trail Route 143
James York Plaza  
Williamsburg, Virginia 

When we picked up our order, the clerk gave us 
a beautiful 2010 Chinese Calendar for our home.

We enjoyed our meal back at The Estates @ KCP

Dining Room set in the A side is simply beautiful 
Huge dark wood table with 6 dark wood chairs 
and leather seats/backs.  Very Comfortable!


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 22, 2009)

*Christmas Cards and Holiday Photos*

*
December 2009*

Bill mailed the half of our Christmas cards @ The Printing Office Bindery 
and US Post Office in Colonial Williamsburg. Virginia on Wed. The clerk at 
the counter was very nice and hand cancel/stamped each and every one.

On Thursday, we had a digital family photo taken in the Living Room 
of The Estates at Kings Creek Plantation. Now, picture the two of us
 standing behind the LR Sofa with a beautiful oak and white staircase 
behind us and Little Lucky and his buddies sitting on the tan sofa.  

Our photo turned out so nice that we had twenty prints made 
with a green holiday border and our names imprinted on them. 
Then we placed one in each of our remaining Christmas Cards.

On Friday, the day before the Blizzard of 2009, Bill mailed the rest of
our Christmas cards at The Printing Office Bindery and US Post Office. 
Each envelope received a US postmark and a CW Virginia replica 18th.
 century postmark.  Hope they made it through the Historical snowfall!

*Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! *


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 28, 2009)

*The Estates at Kings Creek Plantation*

*
103 Elijah A-B-C  
4 Bedroom L/O*

The Estates - Exterior - Siding Colors are
Light Beige - Tan/Brown - Yellow - Green.

Only six houses are being built on this court 
Two other 4 Bedroom houses 104/105 Elijah 
are still under construction as of Dec. 2009 

Our beautifull Estate House @ KCP was so new that
they were still working on a few finishing touches!

Example: One day we went to open the windows to discover there were 
no screens.  Next day we seen Jim the maintenance man, with a box of 
screens.  We stopped and asked him if he had any extras for our unit and
he replied, "Yes, I will be over in a few minutes to put them in for you". 

The windows have white plantation blinds 
and the sliders off the patios have drapes.


----------

